# Do Any Sig's have a safety??



## BearArms2

I was looking at a few different Sigs (as im sure you will know by this question, I am still learning about guns) -- mainly the 220, 226, 229 and 2022....i noticed none had a safety either on the trigger or on the slide. Is this true of all Sigs? do none of them have a safety?

hope someone can help --- thanks!
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

my previous 220 and my current 2022 only have a decocker. the 1911 sigs have the old cocked and locked set up (I like that) but I'm guessing the models your asking about are like that because there d/a, then again my cz's are sa/da and have cocked and locked set up? guess every gun company veiws about safety set up is different. good luck and merry christmas to you too!


----------



## usmcj

Sig makes a P220 SAO with a 1911-type thumb safety, but the rest, (as posted) are DA/SA, and without external safety's.

P220 SAO


----------



## BearArms2

usmcj said:


> Sig makes a P220 SAO with a 1911-type thumb safety, but the rest, (as posted) are DA/SA, and without external safety's.
> 
> P220 SAO


is that all P220 SAO's ... or some of the SAO's come with a thumb safety? 
Thanks!!


----------



## usmcj

All of the SAO (single action only) pistols have a thumb safety. The DAO, and DA/SA have no thumb safety.


----------



## chessail77

I think the newer P238 has some safety set set up as well.....but they are .380 ccw or pocket pistols; although from what I have seen of them I don't think I would carry without a good holster and not in my pocket......JJ


----------



## chessail77

The revolver like double action first pull on the DA/SA and every pull on the DAO is considered a safety, as it involves both the trigger and the hammer, thereafter on DA/SA the decocker places it back into the DA mode for the next shot if needed... Thumb can be placed on hammer when holstering to prevent AD in the event trigger were to snag on clothing ie: part of shirt or coat over holster opening, something which cannot be done with a Glock as the trigger is the safety and their owners should and most do take proper precautions....


----------

